# Help is Availalble



## making_art (Aug 12, 2014)

*Get Help*
Crisis Centre BC
Aug 11, 2014

								 								Help is Available! We are here to listen, here to help ? 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
 If you or someone you know is having thoughts of suicide, call 1-800-784-2433 (1-800-SUICIDE), or call your local crisis centre.
*
Contact us:*

*Anywhere in BC: *1-800-SUICIDE (1-800-784-2433)*
Vancouver:* 604-872-3311
*Sunshine Coast/Sea to Sky:* 1-866-661-3311
*Mental Health Support Line:* 310-6789
*Seniors Distress Line:* 604-872-1234
*Online Chat Service for Youth: www.YouthInBC.com* (Noon to 1am)
*Online Chat Service for Adults: www.CrisisCentreChat.ca *(Noon to 1am)

Crisis Lines in BC
Crisis Lines in Canada
Are you in Crisis? Feeling suicidal?
Is someone you know feeling suicidal?


----------

